# Scoreguide Not Working?



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the red button scoreguide pop feature but lately it seems not to be working for updates. It shows the games and start times but no scores. A reboot hasn't helped. I'm on the HR34. Any ideas for kick starting it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

It's not working for me either. I use it all of the time and have not had this issue before.


----------



## DLLindsay (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine wasn't working on baseball games, that's all I checked.


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

Wasn't updating for me yesterday for NHL or MLB. It worked fine earlier in the week.


----------



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

Some days it works and some days it doesn't. I've learned not to rely on it.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

I use the MLB app on my phone. It's faster and up to date.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

What you all said. Yeah, MLB At Bat updates practically before the double bounces off the wall. I notice though that it only updates on the first run scored, when the other team ties or goes ahead, and the end of the game. Scoreguide works about 75% of the time but on occasion it does whack out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> I use the MLB app on my phone. It's faster and up to date.


I use the ESPN app on my iPhone. it lets me know, via push notifications, of any update of the score for the teams I choose. very nice


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Score guide is good for finding games. It lags but is close enough to pick a good looking game.


----------



## richard1428 (May 6, 2010)

we need a directv score guide app for phones, that would update quickly and you could change the channel from the app, when i was with comcast they had one, but it was only for baseball and basket.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

richard1428 said:


> we need a directv score guide app for phones, that would update quickly and you could change the channel from the app, when i was with comcast they had one, but it was only for baseball and basket.


The DAFI has these features.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The DAFI has these features.


I think it is fed from the same data score guide uses. But you can force updates on it. I have seen it completely miss games.


----------



## richard1428 (May 6, 2010)

peds48 said:


> The DAFI has these features.


an iphone version would be appreciated


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

richard1428 said:


> an iphone version would be appreciated


ESPN score Center does a fine job of notifying you of sports updates in real time


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

peds48 said:


> ESPN score Center does a fine job of notifying you of sports updates in real time


If you only want baseball scores though, MLB At Bat is the go to app. It also updates immediately with notifications of any teams you choose for it to follow.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mystic7 said:


> If you only want baseball scores though, MLB At Bat is the go to app. It also updates immediately with notifications of any teams you choose for it to follow.


But why would you want an app that only does one sport? ESPN does all major sports, not only in the US by worldwide!


----------

